# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  میتونم امسال ثبت نام کنم برای کنکور سراسری ؟

## haftir

سلام دوستان 

من دی ماه دیپلم کامپیوتر گرفتم . سوالم اینه اگه من الان برم پیش دانشگاهی بزرگسالان تا 31 شهریور میتونم مدرک پیش دانشگاهیمو بگیرم ؟ کنکور سراسری ثبت نام کنم با این احتمال ؟

----------


## setareh60

تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم خیر... شما اگر این ترم نصف دروس پیش رو پاس کنین ترم بعد که مهر هس هم مابقی رو پاس کنین پس بهمن سال بعد فارغ التحصیل میشین و امسال نمیرسین به کنکور 96 چون تابستون رو ترم تحصیلی حساب نمیکنن و فقط دروس افتاده رو ارایه میدن ولی برای اطمینان بیشتر به آموزش و پرورش منطقتون مراجعه کنین

----------


## -AMiN-

*ثبت نام و میتونین انجام بدین 
اما چون نمیتونین تا خرداد کل دروس پیش رو انتخاب واحد و امتحان بدین درصورت قبولی هم ثبت نامتون نمیکنن
تابستان فقط میتونی دروس افتاده پاس کنی انتخاب واحد دروس جدید نمیتونی انجام بدی 
پس شما امسال نمیتونین برید دانشگاه مگر اینکه ازاد قبول بشی و شهریور وثیقه بزاری و تعهد بدی که تا دی مدرک پیش رو براشون میبری*

----------


## hossein.y

با سلام 
از نظر ایین نامه و بخشنامه میتونی 
اما اگه مدرسه اطلاعتش کافی نبود به اداره مراجعه کنید
اگر نیمی از دروس رو بهمن برداری و پاس کنی ما بقی رو از اونجاییکه که شرایط فارغ التحصیلی داری بهتون میدن صرف نظر از اینکه چن واحد پاس نشده باشه
از نظر قانونی میتونی پیگیر باش

----------


## kawaiimahdi

فهمیدی بمنم بگو مشکل تورو دارم
بهم بیشتر از 17 واحد نمیدن

----------

